# Another West Coast Trip ?



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

To all who organized last Houston trip. 

Would you be interested in organizing another Houston trip ? I couldn't make the last one but I would like to come down if you organize something similar.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Jay Luto said:


> To all who organized last Houston trip.
> 
> Would you be interested in organizing another Houston trip ? I couldn't make the last one but I would like to come down if you organize something similar.


I'm prolly game too, want to do a whole week in Texas, I was thinking of renting a car and doing Houston->Dallas->Austin->San Antonio... San Marcos would be good, right?

Jeff


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

There has been some discussion about Houston or perhaps the San Marcos River. Luis and Ben put the last trip together. Luis will be busy this Spring and Summer but I'm sure we can get something together.

Ben had all the PlantFest Houston pictures but I'm not sure where they are at.

Ricky


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Jay,

Texas is no place close to the west coast. It might be a lot closer than New Jersey, but there are a lot of really big states between Texas and the west coast. :lol: 

That said I'll bet I just uninvited myself to TX if they have another plantfest. :-#


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

hmmm..houston...only a 24hr drive awayfrom the west coast I am on ....lets see...a few tanks of gas and a few pots of coffee ought to do it


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody got a time frame, month they were thinking of? Last year we got together the 1st weekend of May.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If there is even a remote chance of me going, that will be a good time 
I should be done with exams then.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Texas is no place close to the west coast.


I'm sorry you didn't get the memo that Texas has reverted back to pre statehood borders when they seceded from the union recently. The new borders stretch to the Pacific in the west, Canada to the north, Mexico to the south and the Louisiana Purchase to the east.

Please adjust your maps and attitude accordingly.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I was just thinking today that while I was sitting around at Christmas listening to my parents and grandparents talk about dead people I never knew, I would have the chance to get several pic collections together that I have been procrastinating on. All the Houston pics are actually edited, I just need to put them in a gallery of some sorts. 

I'll see what I can do over the next couple weeks. 
Ben


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Who has the Jeff+Gator pic, I've been looking for that one... ?  

As far as time, I think the agreement last year was before it gets too hot, same time would seem about right?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Jeff/Gator pic.
If one was taken, I'll have it. Be sure to look for my mail so you don't filter me out. I'm going to get a new mail addy as soon as Ricky can think of something good.

One of the problems with last year's trip was that the guy that took us on the field trips had a family illness and had a hard time committing to a date. It made it difficult to be as organized as I wanted and as far ahead of time as I wanted. The mini-monsoon on Saturday did not help the trip. I had a great time though. I think organized plant collecting is more fun than running up and down roads and stopping at random ditches. I still have my Juncus repens. It's not much of a "centerpiece" plant, but I like it. What became of some of the other species we collected?

Ben


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Ben Belton said:


> Jeff/Gator pic.
> If one was taken, I'll have it.
> 
> What became of some of the other species we collected?
> ...


Thanks for the pic, I thought I dumped all the CDs you burned into my photobook, I think I missed one... not that good a picture - I've never seen it tho...

My cats knocked over my tupperware tower while I was traveling so I basically lost everything I had growing emersed... 

Jeff


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*Idiots & Alligators*

I found them. If anybody wants the original file let me know.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Why does everyone look like they are having fun and Luis looks very nervous?

Makes you wonder what might have been under the water when people were pulling up that stuff where the Juncus was.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I talked to Luis today and we are working out a possible joint venture Houston Plantfest with DFWAPC & the now forming Nature Aquarium Society of Houston. Looks like maybe mid-spring will be the time but we'll get that narrowed down. Barr might even show up, he loves Texas.


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm definitely game for a Houston trip this spring. Hopefully family emergencies won't prevent my attendance this year.

BTW, thats a small gater. I need to find my pictures from Brazos Bend (SW of Houston a few miles). Great place for aquatic plants, just can't collect.

-Mike


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Isn't Brazos Bend where they took Claus at the AGA in 2002? I think Luis knows a biologist there. Maybe its was Jerry? I think that was the biologist who took us collecting down there last year at Plantfest Houston.

It could be worth checking out for the "biotype" type viewing and photography excursion. I bet it will be better than the bridge in Galveston. :shock:


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*Oooh, oooh, count me in!*

Hey, count me in! Early May is OK, but the 18th - 23rd is totally booked for me so I hope you look to the early part of the month. Let me know if I can help with planning, too.


----------

